# What a jack !!!



## cash4chaos

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-DX-...-PAINT-XLNT-/391213594997?hash=item5b1625b975

Original bike !!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oskisan

why would you part out such a nice bike? WOW!


----------



## Nickinator

IMO this dudes a murderer, He comes to our local swaps here in MN  and pays little to nothing for great shape bikes then parts them out. For anyone interested I have his name, picture and list of friends who buy for him (since hes a known parter) if anyone is interested give me a PM

Nick.


----------



## abe lugo

either;
subract the user from your ebay search
only buy here on the Cabe or similar sites

PM the seller and offer to buy the whole bike.

move on to the next piece.


YOU all know some bikes are worth more in parts than whole.

YOU all know some people just buy parts to either complete a bike or build one Johnny Cash style.

That said, I know this seller username, and once I see the username I move on.

There are a few other on ebay, even here. But they are businessmen doing there gig.

It never ends.


----------



## oskisan

What is "build one Johnny Cash style"? I think this is what I keep doing... $$$$$$


----------



## THE STIG

oskisan said:


> What is "build one Johnny Cash style"?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWHniL8MyMM


----------



## oskisan

Yup... thats me! Still looking for a speedline tank... (no glass)


----------



## mrg

Greedy S O B, wonder how many bikes he has sent to their graves!


----------



## bobcycles

mrg said:


> Greedy S O B, wonder how many bikes he has sent to their graves!




*He has a lengthy track record of this sort of nonsense.  Parting NICE bikes out with out even trying to run them at auction complete and just TRY to see if there's a buyer for the whole unit. I'm tempted to post an auction urging a BOYCOTT of the chop shop idiot.   I'm sure Ebay would delete it in seconds.   He's got Three butchered bikes up right now............all had merit as completes and mostly original decent originals.  The DX is one of the nicest original DX's I've seen listed in a long time on ebay.   An all out assault on every one of his auctions is the ONLY measure worth considering at this point........bid bid and bid to win and then hang the fugger out to dry!  *


----------



## rollfaster

Yes, the same butcher we always see parting perfect OG bikes with no guilt what so ever. Still makes me sick every time I see it and I don't think he'll stop anytime soon. He wouldnt even stop short of parting a 100 percent OG bluebird. It's all money to him.


----------



## Pantmaker

I saw this last night and puked. This guy is like ISIS destroying all of those ancient statues.


----------



## Tim the Skid

It is disturbing to see nice survivors parted out without giving someone the opportunity to buy them whole. He doesn't seem to have any trouble selling the parts though, and I'd bet there is more than one CABE member who has his auctions saved in their watchlists. I agree with Darcie, what bothers me most is the way he hits vendors at swaps with his stories about how bad he wants the bike for a project, beats them down on the price, then dissects them.


----------



## Nickinator

Am not wanting to start the whole part vs. preserve discussion/argument again, it's been done waaaaay too many times here (do a search), but we've had several CABErs PM us and ask for info on this guy so that they don't sell him something they don't want parted....'cause we could part them out ourselves and make the extra cash if we didn't care, right?

Here is the thread that we posted when the nice original B6 we sold him was immediately parted and on ebay...NO NEED TO REHASH OR REVIVE THAT THREAD PLEASE, it's just for FYI.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...orti2000jon-strikes-again&highlight=disgusted

Funny I did hear the major parts of this bike were all purchased by non-paying bidders, nice effort peeps but they all eventually sold of course. But he was given the cold shoulder at 2 MN swaps this summer tho', and went away with nothing.

I get it that some people don't care about nice bikes being parted, and sometimes I see their point about other bikes needing the parts, and everyone is entitled to their opinion and to do with their bikes as they see fit- BUT, doing this to irreplaceable beautiful original bikes, that have been lovingly cared for by their families for sometimes 70 years, every week, to pay your bills....is a detestable form of employment IMO. 

Darcie


----------



## rollfaster

Darcie, I'm with you 1000 percent. Well stated. Rob.


----------



## walter branche

all bikes are parts at the factory  , most of you create this problem of parting out the bikes , because you do not make the move and buy them complete, there is always some lame excuse ,or stupid negotiation , either buy them or watch them get parted , none of this stuff is rare , only a few care ,   ..   do you think it matters to the majority of humans , ??  swap meets are parts suppliers , are you going to stop going to swap meets !!??  never understood the whole big deal about the bikes and there destiny , the more destroyed or parted out , increases the value of the sweet machines , walter branche . part seller from sea to shining sea for over 45 years


----------



## Balloontyre

Spot on Walter.


----------



## JAF/CO

*************** what the last two post said +++++++++++++++++++


----------



## partsguy

What disgusts me is when nice, original machines are parted out for a quick buck. Cars, bikes, motorcycles, you name it.

Nick and Darcie, you guys display nothing but integrity and control. If someone lied to my face like that and I had HIS picture, I'd have NO regrets posting it here.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Frequently when someone posts a nice bike for sale here, people start right off wanting to buy parts from it.  Take a look at the resurrectionists' sold eBay listings and his parts are selling.


----------



## bobcycles

walter branche said:


> all bikes are parts at the factory  , most of you create this problem of parting out the bikes , because you do not make the move and buy them complete, there is always some lame excuse ,or stupid negotiation , either buy them or watch them get parted , none of this stuff is rare , only a few care ,   ..   do you think it matters to the majority of humans , ??  swap meets are parts suppliers , are you going to stop going to swap meets !!??  never understood the whole big deal about the bikes and there destiny , the more destroyed or parted out , increases the value of the sweet machines , walter branche . part seller from sea to shining sea for over 45 years



*


The issue isn't simply 'parting bikes'........everyone does this to some degree or another and it's a good thing to have parts available to those in need.  The issue is where to draw the line and this particular seller respects nothing.  He did not offer the bicycles as complete units at all........and 1 in particular was a very nice original bicycle and in its pre butchered state, YES rare in that color and condition.  He went straight for the tools rather than offer any of the bikes up as units.  As for 'most of us creating problems?'  Oh really Walter?  I'm pretty sure most of the folks on the Cabe here draw the line at parting nice original bicycles out.  That was a pretty rude and accusatory blanket statement.  There are plenty of parts bikes out there, in fact I would bet more old bikes that pop up fit into that category than 'nice originals' deserving preservation.   The issue is respecting nice original bicycles and Giving the hobby at large a shot to own a nice well preserved bicycle.  This greedy individual doesn't even open that door.

*


----------



## kccomet

bobcycles said:


> *
> 
> 
> The issue isn't simply 'parting bikes'........everyone does this to some degree or another and it's a good thing to have parts available to those in need.  The issue is where to draw the line and this particular seller respects nothing.  He did not offer the bicycles as complete units at all........and 1 in particular was a very nice original bicycle and in its pre butchered state, YES rare in that color and condition.  He went straight for the tools rather than offer any of the bikes up as units.  As for 'most of us creating problems?'  Oh really Walter?  I'm pretty sure most of the folks on the Cabe here draw the line at parting nice original bicycles out.  That was a pretty rude and accusatory blanket statement.  There are plenty of parts bikes out there, in fact I would bet more old bikes that pop up fit into that category than 'nice originals' deserving preservation.   The issue is respecting nice original bicycles and Giving the hobby at large a shot to own a nice well preserved bicycle.  This greedy individual doesn't even open that door.
> 
> *




i couldnt have said better myself


----------



## Nickinator

Well said!

Nick.



bobcycles said:


> *
> 
> 
> The issue isn't simply 'parting bikes'........everyone does this to some degree or another and it's a good thing to have parts available to those in need.  The issue is where to draw the line and this particular seller respects nothing.  He did not offer the bicycles as complete units at all........and 1 in particular was a very nice original bicycle and in its pre butchered state, YES rare in that color and condition.  He went straight for the tools rather than offer any of the bikes up as units.  As for 'most of us creating problems?'  Oh really Walter?  I'm pretty sure most of the folks on the Cabe here draw the line at parting nice original bicycles out.  That was a pretty rude and accusatory blanket statement.  There are plenty of parts bikes out there, in fact I would bet more old bikes that pop up fit into that category than 'nice originals' deserving preservation.   The issue is respecting nice original bicycles and Giving the hobby at large a shot to own a nice well preserved bicycle.  This greedy individual doesn't even open that door.
> 
> *


----------



## Nickinator

bobcycles said:


> *
> 
> 
> The issue isn't simply 'parting bikes'........everyone does this to some degree or another and it's a good thing to have parts available to those in need.  The issue is where to draw the line and this particular seller respects nothing.  There are plenty of parts bikes out there, in fact I would bet more old bikes that pop up fit into that category than 'nice originals' deserving preservation.   The issue is respecting nice original bicycles and Giving the hobby at large a shot to own a nice well preserved bicycle...
> 
> *




Exactly. I think some people are missing the salient point here (or ignoring it so they can be oppositional)- it's not just about parting bikes, of course we all need parts, it's about parting the REALLY NICE ORIGINAL ones. Ones that should stay together.

Heck we just posted a '50 Phantom for sale here today, and it may very well go for parts- but that's fine, it's not a nice condition bike.

Darcie


----------



## partsguy

It's more than parting a bike. The fact is this guy will LIE TO YOUR FACE at a swap meet or bike show just to get a good deal. He is NOT earning a "honest living". He is a LIAR and a THIEF!


----------



## partsguy

However, WHEN a nice bike is offered for sale or a junker is parted and YOU PASS ON IT FOR ANY REASON, don't bash the seller for not doing what you wanted him to.

Some guys on RatRodBikes got their panties in a bunch because I scrapped some 1980s women's 10-speeds I tried to part out. I got no takers so I stripped off what I can use for fix n' flip bikes, yanked the front wheels to turn into garden ornaments, and crushed the rest. I bought them both for $5 and they were a hideous shade of 1980's mauve, had rusty chains and wheels, rusty bars on one, they looked like they sat in the Mississippi river for 20 years! So I got more than my money's worth in the brake pads alone. A 1990's mountain bike that I stripped out also met this end.

They bitched and moaned and cried but again...they had the chance to pick parts for CHEAP and didn't bite. I can't keep crap that doesn't bring any benefit or income.

I have a Western Flyer that's next on my roster. Not much left of it already. I've plucked some hardware for myself. Sold the chaingaurd and Komet hub. I gave the stem to a friend of mine who's restoring a Huffy Dragster. I'll probably eBay the kickstand, fork, and maybe the bottom bracket assembly. Then it's lunch time!


----------



## vincev

This guy has been doing this for a LONG time. He is not a collector.He is just in it for a buck it seems.


----------



## oskisan

"because you do not make the move and buy them complete"

I started a new years resolution in 2015 to only buy complete original bikes from this point forward... That lasted all of 20 minutes when I won an auction for "yet something else" on ebay at 12:20AM. I am doing much better lately, but must admit it is difficult to keep from being drawn back into the lure of...


----------



## the tinker

Buddy of mine brings a 39- 40 Hawthorne to a swap this spring for me to possibly buy. 
 As he unloads it for "ME" this other guy sticks his nose in and right off offers more then I intended to pay. Of course my pal looks at me, does the stand up thing and says," David I promised it to you." 
I know he would have given it to me at a lower price, that's the kind of guy he is.
The other guy was giving him a B.S. line about how he was sending bikes to Mexico and really wanted this bike.[never heard that line before]
I said," let him have it if he wants it that bad."
I have seen this fellow for years. I have observed him buying bikes before.   He never sells at the swaps. See him here in here in Illinois .
I have seen him at Memory lane. Every bike he buys ends up in pieces on E bay.
That's good for the fellows that need these old parts,but sending bikes to Mexico?             
That's a new one on me......I saw the Hawthorne a couple weeks later all apart and all on E bay.


----------



## schwinnja

The DX brought almost $2600 parting her out!
The B6 $1100 with no sale on fenders or wheels.
The Phantom brought $1240.
The Monark 5 Bar $1947.
Hard to argue against when it brings that much in part value.


----------



## partsguy

schwinnja said:


> The DX brought almost $2600 parting her out!
> The B6 $1100 with no sale on fenders or wheels.
> The Phantom brought $1240.
> The Monark 5 Bar $1947.
> Hard to argue against when it brings that much in part value.




What is this? Planned Parenthood?

Yes it brings more money, but that's the view of a scalper, not a collector. You're dismantling transportation history, one example at a time.


----------



## bikeyard

the tinker said:


> Buddy of mine brings a 39- 40 Hawthorne to a swap this spring for me to possibly buy.
> As he unloads it for "ME" this other guy sticks his nose in and right off offers more then I intended to pay. Of course my pal looks at me, does the stand up thing and says," David I promised it to you."
> I know he would have given it to me at a lower price, that's the kind of guy he is.
> The other guy was giving him a B.S. line about how he was sending bikes to Mexico and really wanted this bike.[never heard that line before]
> I said," let him have it if he wants it that bad."
> I have seen this fellow for years. I have observed him buying bikes before.   He never sells at the swaps. See him here in here in Illinois .
> I have seen him at Memory lane. Every bike he buys ends up in pieces on E bay.
> That's good for the fellows that need these old parts,but sending bikes to Mexico?
> That's a new one on me......I saw the Hawthorne a couple weeks later all apart and all on E bay.




I may have this Hawthorne, I bought one off from morticianJohns brother in law who had it in pieces, was it maroon?


----------



## rustystone2112

that guy is an ass, recently he sold an EA labs. 6 rib  front loader on eBay and insisted that it was a DELTA , when i tried to explain to him why it's not a DELTA light he got mad and banned me from his site


----------



## the tinker

bikeyard said:


> I may have this Hawthorne, I bought one off from morticianJohns brother in law who had it in pieces, was it maroon?




It was a grey girls . What I liked about it was that the seat down tube [ frame] was the curved one. and it was a complete bike.


----------



## SRFB0859

He won't get deleted. Ebay is makin some serious dough off of him. Sucks that he's parting out, especially the ones with if it actually is "original paint". So tired of seeing that phrase.


----------



## bobcycles

SRFB0859 said:


> He won't get deleted. Ebay is makin some serious dough off of him. Sucks that he's parting out, especially the ones with if it actually is "original paint". So tired of seeing that phrase.





If enough collectors find offense in what Mortis doing, you never know.  They might do something.  Contact ebay, by PHONE, and by email from his listings........ maybe simply explain that you find what he is doing is offensive, if indeed you do find his actions offensive.  Some do, some do not.
Again, it is not the 'parting of bikes' that is wrong......there will always be good candidates for 'parts bikes'....
the Majority of what john blows apart are nice originals that should be preserved for future generations of collectors.

I think he has offended everyone on here, or almost...

No matter how bad I need the part i refuse to patronize him


----------



## how

Nickinator said:


> IMO this dudes a murderer, He comes to our local swaps here in MN  and pays little to nothing for great shape bikes then parts them out. For anyone interested I have his name, picture and list of friends who buy for him (since hes a known parter) if anyone is interested give me a PM
> 
> Nick.





I love when on this forum people complain about guys parting out bikes, then in their same post there is a sentence like "still looking for S2 Wheels and a phantom tank" lol where do they think these parts are coming from? lol


----------



## sfhschwinn

how said:


> I love when on this forum people complain about guys parting out bikes, then in their same post there is a sentence like "still looking for S2 Wheels and a phantom tank" lol where do they think these parts are coming from? lol




But most people want these parts removed from crappy bikes that are supposed to be parted to repair really nice ones. The bikes this jerk parts are extremely beautiful and there is no reason he should part them what so ever


----------



## Dale Alan

..........................................


----------



## bobcycles

how said:


> I love when on this forum people complain about guys parting out bikes, then in their same post there is a sentence like "still looking for S2 Wheels and a phantom tank" lol where do they think these parts are coming from? lol




You TOTALLY Miss the point.   There are plenty of "parts bikes" out there
available for parts.   This is a hobby where a PREMIUM is put on NICE original unrestored "survivor" bicycles.
20 years ago?   Restored bikes were the craze, but the hobby has evolved and matured considerably since those times.
Respect for the orig bikes even transcends to vintage car and other collectible markets...

Also---------John could very well list these bicycles COMPLETE on ebay at a high retail reflecting maybe what the parts value summary might be.....and who knows......They could very well sell for maybe even as much money as 'parted', as complete units to collectors who value excellent original condition bikes.  

He doesn't even BOTHER with such an effort.

You need to understand the difference between a "parts bike"  (rough bike or partial bike) and a nice original unrestored bicycle ( collectors item ).

I can't even believe your comment.


----------



## scooter_trasher

What Jesus said
[video=youtube_share;2k0RzhVJSxE]https://youtu.be/2k0RzhVJSxE?t=61[/video]


----------



## Overhauler

scooter_trasher said:


> What Jesus said
> [video=youtube_share;2k0RzhVJSxE]https://youtu.be/2k0RzhVJSxE?t=61[/video]



What does belief have to do with greed?


----------



## scooter_trasher

Overhauler said:


> What does belief have to do with greed?



If you are so simple that you can't even see the massage was not about belief, or faith, it was about, people grouping together and not seeing that what they are doing is Far worse than what their target Victim is guilty of, lets stone the whore that was trying to make food money,(ie MURDER) lets Lynch the horse  thief (ie Murder) , Lets Libel,( with what appears to be a blatant attempt to damage his reputation and business),  Morti john, whose is doing nothing more than engaging in free enterprise and providing a means for his customers to acquire parts to Finnish their projects. 
when you people engage in such behavior you not only commit a crime and look like idiots, you expose the owner of the forum for enabling. 
SHAME ON YOU


----------



## GTs58

scooter_trasher said:


> If you are so simple that you can't even see the massage was not about belief, or faith, it was about, people grouping together and not seeing that what they are doing is Far worse than what their target Victim is guilty of, lets stone the whore that was trying to make food money,(ie MURDER) lets Lynch the horse  thief (ie Murder) , Lets Libel,( with what appears to be a blatant attempt to damage his reputation and business),  Morti john, whose is doing nothing more than engaging in free enterprise and providing a means for his customers to acquire parts to Finnish their projects.
> when you people engage in such behavior you not only commit a crime and look like idiots, you expose the owner of the forum for enabling.
> SHAME ON YOU





Aaaaaaaaaah Bull Crap.


----------



## scrubbinrims

scooter_trasher said:


> If you are so simple that you can't even see the massage was not about belief, or faith, it was about, people grouping together and not seeing that what they are doing is Far worse than what their target Victim is guilty of, lets stone the whore that was trying to make food money,(ie MURDER) lets Lynch the horse  thief (ie Murder) , Lets Libel,( with what appears to be a blatant attempt to damage his reputation and business),  Morti john, whose is doing nothing more than engaging in free enterprise and providing a means for his customers to acquire parts to Finnish their projects.
> when you people engage in such behavior you not only commit a crime and look like idiots, you expose the owner of the forum for enabling.
> SHAME ON YOU




I'm not following this, but is it coincidence that a couple of misspellings go so well together...massage and Finnish...I could sure to for one...or is that a Swedish massage?
Chris


----------



## Boris

GTs58 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaah Bull Crap.




Proof once again that you don't need a lot of words to get your point across. Well said.


----------



## sfhschwinn

scooter_trasher said:


> If you are so simple that you can't even see the massage was not about belief, or faith, it was about, people grouping together and not seeing that what they are doing is Far worse than what their target Victim is guilty of, lets stone the whore that was trying to make food money,(ie MURDER) lets Lynch the horse  thief (ie Murder) , Lets Libel,( with what appears to be a blatant attempt to damage his reputation and business),  Morti john, whose is doing nothing more than engaging in free enterprise and providing a means for his customers to acquire parts to Finnish their projects.
> when you people engage in such behavior you not only commit a crime and look like idiots, you expose the owner of the forum for enabling.
> SHAME ON YOU





This is rubbish. Yeah its a free country but he has no heart for anything nice. Those mint bikes he parts, the parts are probably going on bikes in worse condition than the bike he parted. Why cant he find **** bikes and part them instead like ALL SENSIBLE SMART PEOPLE do? He would probably make the same profit margin to.


----------



## scooter_trasher

scrubbinrims said:


> I'm not following this, but is it coincidence that a couple of misspellings go so well together...massage and Finnish...I could sure to for one...or is that a Swedish massage?
> Chris




I could sure to for one?
maybe you cloud turn on your grammar check while your criticizing this forum's  spell check


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

To the above,  I'm curious why you are so easily to defend this guy and his actions? If you believe in what he does then maybe the bicycle hobby is not for you. We definitely do not need any more of his ilk to pollute the waters of what's left of original examples in the form of what he does, nor do we need more people that condone what he does and writes it off with trivial hyperbolic nonsense. How's my spelling? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> Proof once again that you don't need a lot of words to get your point across. Well said.




I think it could have been even shorter with a few less "a's" and just the letters B.S.


----------



## bikebozo

over and over , this gets written about , . it will happen , no one will stop it , and no one should ,no one can or will be able to do anything , let it go , I have a nice 41 rollfast for sale .2speed new departure , schwinn front drum brake .all original ,will be in the field with my other bikes ,   I will sell parts at 11:00


----------



## Boris

bikebozo said:


> over and over , this gets written about , . it will happen , no one will stop it , and no one should ,no one can or will be able to do anything , let it go , I have a nice 41 rollfast for sale .2speed new departure , schwinn front drum brake .all original ,will be in the field with my other bikes ,   I will sell parts at 11:00




Aaaaaaaaaah Bull Crap.


----------



## W2J

scooter_trasher said:


> If you are so simple that you can't even see the massage was not about belief, or faith, it was about, people grouping together and not seeing that what they are doing is Far worse than what their target Victim is guilty of, lets stone the whore that was trying to make food money,(ie MURDER) lets Lynch the horse  thief (ie Murder) , Lets Libel,( with what appears to be a blatant attempt to damage his reputation and business),  Morti john, whose is doing nothing more than engaging in free enterprise and providing a means for his customers to acquire parts to Finnish their projects.
> 
> 
> when you people engage in such behavior you not only commit a crime and look like idiots, you expose the owner of the forum for enabling.
> SHAME ON YOU




With a name like scootertrasher,maybe you're a fan of his.pretty sure that's what he does to all the nice originals.one and the same?


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> Aaaaaaaaaah Bull Crap.




aah..B.S.


----------



## Boris

I read this in an article today. I think some comparisons can be drawn.

"Portland had the second largest collection of cast iron buildings on the West Coast*, mostly Italianate in design, that lined Front, First and Second Avenues. Many remained intact until after World War II, when many were torn down to make way for surface parking. If Portland had exercised better sense at the time, those cast-iron streets today likely would be a prime tourist magnet of the West Coast."

*San Francisco had the most, but lost many in the great earthquake and fire of 1906.


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> I read this in an article today. I think some comparisons can be drawn.
> 
> "Portland had the second largest collection of cast iron buildings on the West Coast*, mostly Italianate in design, that lined Front, First and Second Avenues. Many remained intact until after World War II, when many were torn down to make way for surface parking. If Portland had exercised better sense at the time, those cast-iron streets today likely would be a prime tourist magnet of the West Coast."
> 
> *San Francisco had the most, but lost many in the great earthquake and fire of 1906.




Are you trying to say bikes were made of cast iron??


----------



## Dale Alan

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## scooter_trasher

W2J said:


> With a name like scootertrasher,maybe you're a fan of his.pretty sure that's what he does to all the nice originals.one and the same?




No not  particularly a fan of his, and I build, not part out, riders, not show queens, but it's wrecking this forum having to see these threads full of negativity & hate, every time  I check the section for maybe a deal on a bike, it's absolutely shameful the way some people run their mouths, who needs to see that crap every time they look for a bike or part .


----------



## scooter_trasher

Dale Alan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone !
> 
> View attachment 260793




Thank You and a very Merry Christmas to you


----------



## 2jakes

*
I feel so much love !
*

*
*


----------



## GTs58

scooter_trasher said:


> No not  particularly a fan of his, and I build, not part out, riders, not show queens, but it's wrecking this forum having to see these threads full of negativity & hate, every time  I check the section for maybe a deal on a bike, it's absolutely shameful the way some people run their mouths, *who needs to see that crap every time they look for a bike or part *.





So how many pages of this so called shameful talk did you read before you finally realized there were no parts or bikes for sale after the original post and then had to make a post here about the comments? I ignore all the childish photo shop crap on here so don't read the comments if you're just looking for parts or bikes. As Mr. Miyagi says, "Click on, Click off."


----------



## bikebozo

i am in the dave marko , comment club , ah whata bunch of bull crap , ,he comments on everything is it time to be proud ??


----------



## Kickstand3

thats funny


----------



## Boris

bikebozo said:


> i am in the dave marko , comment club , ah whata bunch of bull crap , ,he comments on everything is it time to be proud ??




Comment school is open ,. I comment on things all over the world , too  many comment wannabes , I have wrenches .. and I can take things apart . Money... I'm leaving this site forever ,, from Baltimore to Paris .. I'm back. Any word I have is for sale ,, more original sentence disassembly make my sentences more valuable    ,, ,   go ahead .. From the 1650's to the preset? I'm here.


----------



## Schwinn499

Mr. Marko, please, sir, can , we, be ,friends, now, thanks. This is the, funniest post, ive ever read, youve made my, Christmas.

But beware, he can certainly dish it, out, but most certainly, cannot take, it.....apparently blue is, not his color.



bikebozo said:


> ...there is a post associated with this thread that is disgusting and should be censored , who writes the rules , ??   it is a shame we can not exchange different ideas.without all the foul words and photos , i think there are only a few respectable people who communicate on this  board , some are just nasty.


----------



## how

bobcycles said:


> You TOTALLY Miss the point.   There are plenty of "parts bikes" out there
> available for parts.   This is a hobby where a PREMIUM is put on NICE original unrestored "survivor" bicycles.
> 20 years ago?   Restored bikes were the craze, but the hobby has evolved and matured considerably since those times.
> Respect for the orig bikes even transcends to vintage car and other collectible markets...
> 
> Also---------John could very well list these bicycles COMPLETE on ebay at a high retail reflecting maybe what the parts value summary might be.....and who knows......They could very well sell for maybe even as much money as 'parted', as complete units to collectors who value excellent original condition bikes.
> 
> He doesn't even BOTHER with such an effort.
> 
> You need to understand the difference between a "parts bike"  (rough bike or partial bike) and a nice original unrestored bicycle ( collectors item ).
> 
> I can't even believe your comment.




I would never part out a bike, its bad karma as far as I am concerned. But lets get real , these quality parts many on this list are seeking and buying are not coming off junkie parts bikes and you know it.


----------



## 2jakes

Dave Marko said:


> Comment school is open ,. I comment on things all over the world , too  many comment wannabes , I have wrenches .. and I can take things apart . Money... I'm leaving this site forever ,, from Baltimore to Paris .. I'm back. Any word I have is for sale ,, more original sentence disassembly make my sentences more valuable    ,, ,   go ahead .. From the 1650's to the preset? I'm here.




I’m here.

Check me out !


----------



## bikebozo

you probably make fun of people who stutter , or limp , .. sorry my sentence structure , affects you .,.   with 7,000 + comments you have a lot more practice writing B/S. i will try to get better with your help and guidance , if you noticed ,   I knew alot was not a word , and the year of interest is 1816 till now ,..enjoy your picking everything apart!!!you are master of having nothing to say ,..  neither do i so it makes it mo fun . wpb , call ,or write anytime or anyway ..  your cyber friend   wpb ,


----------



## vincev

Dave is truly an a...ole.He does do a nice imitation of a guy with a limp who stutters from 1816.


----------



## Dale Alan

Jeesh,even during a World War people called a truce for Christmas . Amazing how things are different when folks are face to face.


....Starting on Christmas Eve, many German and British troops sang Christmas carols to each other across the lines, and at certain points the Allied soldiers even heard brass bands joining the Germans in their joyous singing.

At the first light of dawn on Christmas Day, some German soldiers emerged from their trenches and approached the Allied lines across no-man’s-land, calling out “Merry Christmas” in their enemies’ native tongues. At first, the Allied soldiers feared it was a trick, but seeing the Germans unarmed they climbed out of their trenches and shook hands with the enemy soldiers. The men exchanged presents of cigarettes and plum puddings and sang carols and songs. There was even a documented case of soldiers from opposing sides playing a good-natured game of soccer.

Some soldiers used this short-lived ceasefire for a more somber task: the retrieval of the bodies of fellow combatants who had fallen within the no-man’s land between the lines.

The so-called Christmas Truce of 1914 came only five months after the outbreak of war in Europe and was one of the last examples of the outdated notion of chivalry between enemies in warfare. It was never repeated—future attempts at holiday ceasefires were quashed by officers’ threats of disciplinary action—but it served as heartening proof, however brief, that beneath the brutal clash of weapons, the soldiers’ essential humanity endured.

During World War I, the soldiers on the Western Front did not expect to celebrate on the battlefield, but even a world war could not destory the Christmas spirit.


----------



## 2jakes

Dale Alan said:


> Jeesh,even during a World War people called a truce for Christmas . Amazing how things are different when folks are face to face.
> 
> 
> ....Starting on Christmas Eve, many German and British troops sang Christmas carols to each other across the lines, and at certain points the Allied soldiers even heard brass bands joining the Germans in their joyous singing.
> 
> At the first light of dawn on Christmas Day, some German soldiers emerged from their trenches and approached the Allied lines across no-man’s-land, calling out “Merry Christmas” in their enemies’ native tongues. At first, the Allied soldiers feared it was a trick, but seeing the Germans unarmed they climbed out of their trenches and shook hands with the enemy soldiers. The men exchanged presents of cigarettes and plum puddings and sang carols and songs. There was even a documented case of soldiers from opposing sides playing a good-natured game of soccer.
> 
> Some soldiers used this short-lived ceasefire for a more somber task: the retrieval of the bodies of fellow combatants who had fallen within the no-man’s land between the lines.
> 
> The so-called Christmas Truce of 1914 came only five months after the outbreak of war in Europe and was one of the last examples of the outdated notion of chivalry between enemies in warfare. It was never repeated—future attempts at holiday ceasefires were quashed by officers’ threats of disciplinary action—but it served as heartening proof, however brief, that beneath the brutal clash of weapons, the soldiers’ essential humanity endured.
> 
> During World War I, the soldiers on the Western Front did not expect to celebrate on the battlefield, but even a world war could not destory the Christmas spirit.






Dale, that was very interesting. 

I always enjoy reading when Patric  (Cabe member) writes
& shares his stories, images or information.

Now I can add you to that list.

Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Squiggle Dog

Read my signature. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has noticed and been disgusted by these nice original bicycles being parted out.This person cares only about money, not the bicycles or history behind them. What's the point in taking parts from original bicycles that are perfect as they are so someone can put them on a hodge-podged mismatch of a bike?


----------

